# Who else has Fabrys?



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I am a biology major and the more we learn about genetics, the more inclined I become to get rid of all my pigeons that aren't related to two keys pairs for 2015 breeding. As many of you know I have had very good luck with my Fabrys I wonder who else has some good Fabrys on here?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm breeding out of several pair of Fabrys all mine are down from Frank McDonough's 076 cock bird, I have had very good luck with them.
Dave


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have 4 Fabry birds in my breeding loft from Black Lake lofts, they are from the old Jerry Wallace bloodline I will fly there off spring this year on my old bird team. I have a blue check pied hen that looks just like the one in the last pic,


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I hear you re: genetics and breeding. Like breeds like. It's my long-term goal.


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey Shokri, I'm a friend of Bill and Clarence here in Washington. Bill has the Grantham Fabry's and I have the Jerry Wallace Fabry's that Dave o'Shields bred for Larry Hollingsworth in Idaho. I also got the red check McArthur Fabry's and an inbred fabry from Frank McLaughlin's line. I can text pictures if you want to see some of them. And also a chocolate check splashed from Frank McDonough. I like keeping the old lines. Once they're gone they're gone. I want to send you a pair to fly that are Pure Fabry from the Grantham line for your auction. Not sure if Bill has talked to you about it yet


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

derrik does your McDonough bird have the 076 blood in it?
Dave


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

I'll have to call my friend and see. He borrowed the bird from me


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

derrick206 said:


> Hey Shokri, I'm a friend of Bill and Clarence here in Washington. Bill has the Grantham Fabry's and I have the Jerry Wallace Fabry's that Dave o'Shields bred for Larry Hollingsworth in Idaho. I also got the red check McArthur Fabry's and an inbred fabry from Frank McLaughlin's line. I can text pictures if you want to see some of them. And also a chocolate check splashed from Frank McDonough. I like keeping the old lines. Once they're gone they're gone. I want to send you a pair to fly that are Pure Fabry from the Grantham line for your auction. Not sure if Bill has talked to you about it yet


I purchased my Fabrys from Larry Hollingsworth also my first pair of breeders where a pair of Fabrys from Dave Anderson,


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

I might have the parents to your birds.I acquired all of his main breeders


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

derrick206 said:


> I might have the parents to your birds.I acquired all of his main breeders


I have the pedigrees I will check the parents Band numbers. Larry is a good guy  Black Lake lofts, St Maries Idaho.


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

Yeah he has helped me out a lot with the Fabry's and Tourniers.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

derrick206 said:


> Yeah he has helped me out a lot with the Fabry's and Tourniers.


 Pedigree info from the birds I have from Larry

11 USA 12 red check hen

11 USA 23 BBC cock

AU 04 1929 blue bar pencil cock

O/10 USA 26 cock

AU 11 -NDPC-652 blue check w/f pied hen

O/11 USA 9 black check hen


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

I have the parents to all those birds  if you want send me a personal message with your number and I can text you the pictures of them.....


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

That 652 hen is the best looking and handling hen of the bunch. I have her nestmate brother as well. They're inbred to McLaughlins 554 cock


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

derrick206 said:


> That 652 hen is the best looking and handling hen of the bunch. I have her nestmate brother as well. They're inbred to McLaughlins 554 cock


Larry has good good Quality birds. my first fabrys that I mentioned was from D AND R LOFT,ANDERSON."91Karlson" AU 83 WRR 3402 BB COCK 
AU 83 WRR 3426 RC HEN


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

I had some Aiglon and Mcarthur blood, they were my best. Started off with them and did really well. There was a local guy here who brought in the family and flew nothing but the old blood. My day birds first yr racing old birds were all off fabrys. I have a buddy who still has the family but he is pricey. He has great records to go along with the family


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

So Shokri , your saying that only your fabrys race well for you ? I thought you had some good Deveriendt blood in your loft too. 

I can understand why a person would like to have a "family" of birds in quality but most of my best racing birds are multi family crosses . I would latterly have to start over if I wanted to have only one family by name .


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I crossed one of my Fabry cocks with a Janssen hen, so far their off springs have been coming in good from road training will see come race day


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

ERIC K said:


> So Shokri , your saying that only your fabrys race well for you ? I thought you had some good Deveriendt blood in your loft too.
> 
> I can understand why a person would like to have a "family" of birds in quality but most of my best racing birds are multi family crosses . I would latterly have to start over if I wanted to have only one family by name .


I said I wanted to build my family around two key pairs the first pair is a pair of Fabrys ever other Fabry I have is related to that original pair, the second key pair is a pair of Devriendts so really I am thinking of maintains two separate lines crossing them into each other and then crossing them back into the other family. 

For example breed a Devriendt to a Fabry stock the ones that prove themselves and breed them back to a Fabry (now we are at 3/4 Fabry 1/4 Devriendt) breed it again to a Fabry until I get to 7/8 one strain 1/8 the other than at that point breed to a Devriendt again, eventually they'll be Sho-Time strain with all the crossing back and forth.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That's what I'm sending to the FVC race 3/4 Fabry 1/4 Devriendt out of a halve brother sister mating, they hatched this morning.
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Fabry youngster my first bird banded! Even if I did wait a little too long


----------



## benson1 (Jun 1, 2013)

I have the Kenny Schwartz bloodlines. They say he was the best in the business with them.


----------



## Daniel_24 (Apr 2, 2021)

Crazy Pete said:


> That's what I'm sending to the FVC race 3/4 Fabry 1/4 Devriendt out of a halve brother sister mating, they hatched this morning.
> Dave


Can yo give me a gift bird please because now we have a race here in Philippines from my small club and all may bird is gone because they have no bloodline 🥺 (unknownline) .please can i have a nestmate i will keep it forbreeding 🥺🥺


----------



## EricB (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi im out in CA looking for anyone that might have any Fabry YB or breeders for sale thank you !! 5597370159


----------

